# WTF gained 8-10lbs in 2weeks of superdrol



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

man I'm screwed.. I was using this to cut.. 2 weeks ago, waist was 45-46inches, weight was 320lbs-325lbs..  this morning, weight was 331.5lbs.. waist was down to 42 but thats not what I was planning..  I was hoping to cut weight to 300lbs and waist too..  I'm guessin bodyfat is still 20% or maybe less..  How do I start cutting plz?  I think drol is best for people that wanna put on weight and not for me..

Whats the typical clen cycle run for?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

after only 2 weeks is PCT needed?  I got a bottle of rebound XT but don't wanna gain anymore weight..  gonna get some of robs lean extreme     funny thing is my diet was on point.. high protein, low-medium carbs..  thats just fugged up


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 7, 2005)

At your body fat level, I wouldn't do steroids. You need 4 weeks of pct.


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2005)

clen by itself is very overrated for fat loss. ECA is much more effective


----------



## Stu (Nov 7, 2005)

well your diet cant of been spot on if you gained weight. It doesnt matter what you macros are, if you eat more calories than you need, then you gain weight.

 Have you ever heard of CARDIO? Its a much better way to lose weight than any drug but it does require a fair amount of effort and dedication.


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> man I'm screwed.. I was using this to cut.. 2 weeks ago, waist was *45-46inches*, weight was 320lbs-325lbs..  this morning, weight was 331.5lbs.. waist was down to *42 *but thats not what I was planning..  I was hoping to cut weight to 300lbs and waist too..  I'm guessin bodyfat is still 20% or maybe less..  How do I start cutting plz?  I think drol is best for people that wanna put on weight and not for me..
> 
> Whats the typical clen cycle run for?


ok..........you lost 3-4 inches from your waist in 2 weeks and your not happy why


----------



## topolo (Nov 7, 2005)

superdrol is not for cutting it is for gaining mass. plus your calories are too high if you want to cut and like he said try cardio.

in conclusion, you're not too bright are you?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

cardio?? I fo 40-45mins of cardio 4 x week.  I just figured with drol I'd add some muscle that would aid with the fatloss..  Fuk I was only doing 10mg/day for 2 weeks..  Anyway, I'm completely off!  Doing PCT and staying off it  

Trial and error!  I'll definately recommend it for people that wanna put on some lbs tho..  this shyt did a good job @ that but my reasoning with cutting with drol was off..

I'm gonna slice another 500cals from my diet and go up 15mins on cardio..  lol in 2 weeks Ill be back to square one.. goal weight was 280lbs and now Im 50lbs away from it.. fuk! lol


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> superdrol is not for cutting it is for gaining mass. plus your calories are too high if you want to cut and like he said try cardio.
> 
> in conclusion, *you're not too bright are you*?



same question I asked your mother after she drank my cum (thot it was milk)


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 7, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> cardio?? I fo 40-45mins of cardio 4 x week.  I just figured with drol I'd add some muscle that would aid with the fatloss..  Fuk I was only doing 10mg/day for 2 weeks..  Anyway, I'm completely off!  Doing PCT and staying off it
> 
> Trial and error!  I'll definately recommend it for people that wanna put on some lbs tho..  this shyt did a good job @ that but my reasoning with cutting with drol was off..
> 
> I'm gonna slice another 500cals from my diet and go up 15mins on cardio..  lol in 2 weeks Ill be back to square one.. goal weight was 280lbs and now Im 50lbs away from it.. fuk! lol



post some pics


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ok..........you lost 3-4 inches from your waist in 2 weeks and your not happy why



im not sad.. the thing is I now have 11 more lbs to worry about for my goal weight...   maybe I'm holding water????  IDK


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> post some pics



good idea.. ill post some tonight.. should help


----------



## topolo (Nov 7, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> same question I asked your mother after she drank my cum (thot it was milk)



She couldn't have thought it was milk when it came out of a needle!

By the way nice spelling.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2005)

OMG I hate it when people freak out about stupid shit.   Geez, you are using a anabolic and you gained weight?  WTF do you think was gonna happen?  I used SD during a cut but I certainly didn't use a stupid scale to measure my progress.  My weight went up too but I was leaner.  The number on the scale means shit, it's what the mirror shows.  If you are leaner then why do you care about a number?


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG I hate it when people freak out about stupid shit.   Geez, you are using a anabolic and you gained weight?  WTF do you think was gonna happen?  I used SD during a cut but I certainly didn't use a stupid scale to measure my progress.  My weight went up too but I was leaner. * The number on the scale means shit, it's what the mirror shows.*  If you are leaner then why do you care about a number?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OMG I hate it when people freak out about stupid shit.   Geez, you are using a anabolic and you gained weight?  WTF do you think was gonna happen?  I used SD during a cut but I certainly didn't use a stupid scale to measure my progress.  My weight went up too but I was leaner.  The number on the scale means shit, it's what the mirror shows.  If you are leaner then why do you care about a number?



hmm that makes sense..  good point


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

I definately feel leaner and harder.. but thats what made me think id dropped some pounds.  but then again my strength went up big time... figures, cant get stronger and loose size at the same time


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 7, 2005)

i tried to cut on SD before, the stuff really hardens you up good, faded fast but it is go stuff


----------



## musclepump (Nov 7, 2005)

Throw away your scale, it's apparently your worst enemy. You need to alter your training and diet by the mirror not the scale.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Throw away your scale, it's apparently your worst enemy. You need to alter your training and diet by the mirror not the scale.



I agree.. my g/f said no way ive gained any weight..  my midsection is is tighter and pants looser..im gonna cut 500 cals and up cardio to 1hr..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 7, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> I agree.. my g/f said no way ive gained any weight..  my midsection is is tighter and pants looser..im gonna cut 500 cals and up cardio to 1hr..



Stop being a retard and look at what happened!
You lost fat AND gained muscle!
You did exactly what everyone always wants to do, you are lucky that worked out so damned well for you!
If I got that kind of result, I couldn't wait for my next  cycle!
The hell man!


----------



## musclepump (Nov 7, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Stop being a retard and look at what happened!
> You lost fat AND gained muscle!
> You did exactly what everyone always wants to do, you are lucky that worked out so damned well for you!
> If I got that kind of result, I couldn't wait for my next cycle!
> The hell man!


----------



## topolo (Nov 11, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> I agree.. my g/f said no way ive gained any weight..  my midsection is is tighter and pants looser..im gonna cut 500 cals and up cardio to 1hr..




your gf told me the same thing


----------



## stucknsc2005 (Nov 11, 2005)

I agree with everyone above. I would def. up the cardio to 1hour. No supplement in the world will help you to loose weight if your diet sucks. The key is diet and cardio. We have the BIGGEST looser competition here at work twice a year and every few months at the gym. The people that always win always run or treadmill it for atleast an hour a day and their diet is clean.  Muscle does weight more than fat so you can gain weight and loose fat. I think that is everyones goal.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 12, 2005)

Like mentioned above a couple times who gives 2 squirts of piss what the scale says? The mirror and tape measure are your judges. You lost inches in your waist and yet gained a good amount of weight, per se you came home tomorrow from work and Ed Mcmahon was on your front porch with a garbage can full or money and you had a 1/2 dozen playboy bunnies waiting for you in your house as well would you be upset they didn't call first?


----------



## Nachez (Nov 13, 2005)

The mirror and tape measure r the best judges!
esp how clothes fit you also

button up shirts will fit different
pants looser on the waist.


----------



## SubliminalX (Nov 13, 2005)

Just as Pirate said, you have other pressing issues to deal with.  Get your diet and exercise regimen in order first, and get down to a healthy weight before using drugs.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 13, 2005)

stucknsc2005 said:
			
		

> I agree with everyone above. I would def. up the cardio to 1hour. No supplement in the world will help you to loose weight if your diet sucks. The key is diet and cardio. We have the BIGGEST looser competition here at work twice a year and every few months at the gym. The people that always win always run or treadmill it for atleast an hour a day and their diet is clean. Muscle does weight more than fat so you can gain weight and loose fat. I think that is everyones goal.


 I went the first 12 weeks of my contest diet without cardio and lost almost 30 pounds in that time. Diet is where it's at


----------



## Nachez (Nov 15, 2005)

stop eating red meat!!!!!
switch over to fish!

u will be supprised what u lose

eat carbs!!!!!!!
good carbs not bad.

try boxing training
ur bound to lose a shit load of weight


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 15, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> *stop eating red meat*!!!!!
> switch over to fish!
> 
> u will be supprised what u lose
> ...



no ground lean turkey? or ground lean beef?  Fish is hella expensive.. upped cardio to 50mins x 5 days.  I walk on the treadmill and burn 550calories/session.


----------



## Nachez (Nov 15, 2005)

eat tuna
sardines
makrel
Salmon

all cheap fish

go fishing.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 15, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> eat tuna
> sardines
> makrel
> Salmon
> ...



how about chocha?


----------

